# Ebayer Who Really Knows



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Whilest browsing ebay I found this sellers comment on a description of a Citizen Auto Divers 150mm..

"If I wind it it works great. but stops after a day or so, I think it just needs a new battery?? "

Encouraging


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Whilest browsing ebay I found this sellers comment on a description of a Citizen Auto Divers 150mm..
> 
> "If I wind it it works great. but stops after a day or so, I think it just needs a new battery?? "
> 
> ...


Bloody scary if you ask me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't start me off.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really shouldn`t comment about this guy, as today I was talking to Roy about a really cheap automatic Citizen Divers watch( not the one mentioned above) that seemed to be available in the UK.When I went back and checked again it had QUARTZ written across the face Doh!


----------

